# Breakup after PR ( BS 801 )



## Maheroso999 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hello everybody i just got a question if someone can help me but i dont want anyone to get me wrong so the story is that i got granted PR 801 visa 2 months ago based on my 4 years relationship with my partner applied in 2015 granted PR end of 2018 so after i got my pr granted me and my wife started having arguments about me changing emotionally toward her after my pr granted we’ve been arguing since but deep inside me that i love her and never intended to use her for a visa so shes asking for a divorce now as she left the house last week i dont want a divorce and im trying to sort things out but in case of a divorce will that raise concerns to immigration as its too early after pr and how do i inform them and secondly will this affect my eligibility for citizenship or anything thanks in advance for any helpful information.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

If you are a PR, there is no need to notify the Department of Immigration about the relationship breakdown or subsequent divorce.

Eligibility for citizenship is mainly based on meeting residency and character requirements and passing the citizenship test. 

You may want to invest in some commas and full stops!


----------



## Maheroso999 (Jan 10, 2019)

Thank you for this informations , well my sister in law told me today that my wife called immigration to tell them that our relationship is nearing the end and they said that our case is finalised and that any issue can be dealt with our local family court . What that mean ?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

What it means is that this is not an issue under migration law, but family law.The Department of Immigration is not interested and notifying them was pointless. 

As I said before, the relationship breakdown has no impact on your visa or future citizenship application.

Any other issues re. separation / divorce should be dealt with by a family lawyer.


----------



## Karma 1117 (Jan 10, 2019)

Maheroso999 said:


> Hello everybody i just got a question if someone can help me but i dont want anyone to get me wrong so the story is that i got granted PR 801 visa 2 months ago based on my 4 years relationship with my partner applied in 2015 granted PR end of 2018 so after i got my pr granted me and my wife started having arguments about me changing emotionally toward her after my pr granted we've been arguing since but deep inside me that i love her and never intended to use her for a visa so shes asking for a divorce now as she left the house last week i dont want a divorce and im trying to sort things out but in case of a divorce will that raise concerns to immigration as its too early after pr and how do i inform them and secondly will this affect my eligibility for citizenship or anything thanks in advance for any helpful information.


Hi can I ask when you applied in 2015 you already have 4 years relationships? Or until now totally 4 years ? I'm still waiting for PR and applied in 2015 too


----------



## Maheroso999 (Jan 10, 2019)

CCMS said:


> What it means is that this is not an issue under migration law, but family law.The Department of Immigration is not interested and notifying them was pointless.
> 
> As I said before, the relationship breakdown has no impact on your visa or future citizenship application.
> 
> Any other issues re. separation / divorce should be dealt with by a family lawyer.


Thank you very much for explaining appreciate it


----------



## Maheroso999 (Jan 10, 2019)

I applied 820/801 end of October 2015 granted 820 december 2016 applied 801 December 2017 got it granted november 2018


----------



## Karma 1117 (Jan 10, 2019)

Maheroso999 said:


> I applied 820/801 end of October 2015 granted 820 december 2016 applied 801 December 2017 got it granted november 2018


Thank you! We are same timeline . But I m still waiting for my 801 grant .... how long was your relationship when you start applied 820 in 2015 ?


----------

